# Rca tv blows fuse when connecting cable



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

Im really about to toss this thing out anymore. I have a nice 27 inch CRT RCA tv, Used to work just great, Then the cable line got hit one day and it broke off the Coax connecter in the back. I know how to soldier n all that really well and i know electronics pretty well, so i figgured its a 2 wire connection cant be that hard to fix, so i open it up and resoldered the coax connecter back in, worked great again ! yey! But short lived, about 3 days later i came home and it was broke off again!!! so i rip it open again and look and this time the back of the connecter was busted off way low, so i got out an old VCR and took off the Coax connecter and Soldered it in. This time tv turn on fine and soon as i touch the cable wire to the COnnection POP! the fuse blows in the TV  SO i open it back up redo it all and POP same thing, so i check all connections and POP! So today i opened up the TV and used an old coax cable and hooked it directly to it and used a Fem to Fem connecter to hook it up and POP! Yet again! i dont get it ! Ive hooked 4 tvs to the cable line and all work fine !! The tv has a picture and all but soon as i hook up cable it Pops the fuse ! I was thinking of taking it to a repair shop but i know thell say, well we had to replace the Flux capaciter and it will be 150 bucks! and ill be like wow 150 bucks i could have got a Lcd 1080p 19 inch flat screen! so ide rather do it myself, i can get lots of fuses to keep trying for cheap so thats not a problem. Ive read this could be a bad ground on the cable wire someplace BUT Nothing has changed and it used to work fine, does anyone have an idea about this ?

thanks all


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Make sure the soldered connections are not reversed.
More importantly,make sure the solder didn't bridge
a connection across to a trace in another circuit.
Check both the top and bottm of the board.
It sounds like it is shorted into another circuit with
the fuse going like that.


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

i was thinking something the same but ive checked connections a few times, what needed resoldered was 3 big areas and one small area, so everything looks ok but i havent checked them with a multimeter yet, maybe ill do that tonight or tomm, and ill get back to ya with what i find. Thanks so much for the fast answer, i really hope i can fix this dang thing. 

O btw, the 3 big areas are the ground and the small is the Positive, one thing i have noticed though is it seems to be the ground, i can put in the coxial cable but soon as it hits the outer of it POP! so ill have to multi it and see what happens. Thanks.
THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

leroys1000 said:


> Make sure the soldered connections are not reversed.


sadly i might try and reverse them to see what happens ! LOL


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

My guess is either the connector on the TV has voltage on it, or the cable coax has voltage on it. Try checking them for AC and DC voltage using a multimeter. Use one wire on the meter for the test lead and connect the other lead to something you know is grounded.


----------



## Thetrixrabbit (Mar 31, 2010)

thanks, i was actually wondering how to do that, thanks now i know, ill test them in a min and find out and get back to ya.


----------

